# Best mineral blocks.



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

They make a loose feed through mineral for horses, I can't remember what it is called, I know purina makes one, I think I've used one called "Horseman's" or something like that. We always just put some in their PM grain, but if yours don't get fed grain, I bet you could try just putting some in a bucket or roundbale feeder and seeing if they eat it. Loose is good because it doesn't hurt their tongue like licking a block can.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

They should have access to free choice loose salt/minerals. They can't get enough off the block to be sufficient. 

If you feed a quality, balanced feed, you shouldn't need to feed the loose minerals.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I have Shetlands and minis.theyre at a good weight just on hay so just looking for the minerals and stuff. 

Saddle online; I'll look it up


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Janna said:


> I have Shetlands and minis.theyre at a good weight just on hay so just looking for the minerals and stuff.
> 
> Saddle online; I'll look it up


In that case then check out: Uckele Health & Nutrition - Equi-Base GRASS - Vitamin/Mineral - Meeting Nutritional Needs for 50 Years

Or, you can go with a RB such as: http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/horse-supplements/equinesupplement30percent-equine-supplement


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

What kind of hay do you feed? If you feed any kind of grass hay, your horse is probably deficient in Calcium (Ca) and Magnesium )Mg). They can be slightly deficient or very deficient with severe consequences, particularly for PG mares and growing horses. 

The ratio of Ca is very important -- more so than the amounts of each. It should be 2:1 C. Calcium can even be 4:1 or 6:1 and there won't be any problems. But, if it ever gets equal or higher in P than Ca, it is a disaster. 

If you feed alfalfa, you probably do not need a mineral supplement as it has more(Ca) than (P). Some alfalfa is 10:1 Ca and it is oftentimes blamed for enterliths (stones) in a horse's gut. Almost all horses with stone are on an alfalfa diet.

Since you live in a state that is a major cattle producing state, you can find any kind of mineral you want. We are the same here in Oklahoma. We feed nothing but grass hay and most of it is pretty mature and coarse. It is all deficient in Ca and in Mg so we use a mineral that has 4 X as much Ca in it as P. It is labeled as an 'Unmedicated Wheat Pasture mineral. It is 21% Ca; 5% P; 2% Mg; 23% salt. It also contains 150,000 IU of Vitamin A and other trace minerals and Vitamins. 

Signs of a deficiency in Ca include eating wood and trees, eating and licking dirt, chewing manes and tails, foals born with weak or crooked legs and other serious problems.

Obviously, the ideal would be to have hay tested. We used to have a lot of hay tested but then came the drought and we had to feed whatever we could get. During the last two years, we have probably fed 30 different kind of hay from that many different growers and several different states. But, every grass hay we have had tested has been low in Ca and some has been very high in P. Grain products are also high in P and low in Ca. Wheat bran and rice bran are Very high in P and have almost no Ca, so they can mess up the balance when only a small amount is fed.

The Vitamin A in our mineral is probably as important as the Ca and Mg.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Tifton or coastal. Some get alfalfa


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Hoffman's Minerals is what I use, along with free choice salt/mineral block.
They take what they need.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to have a mare that ate anything wood... I don't have her anymore and I haven't noticed anyone chewing wood of any kind. 
Well.. I haven't noticed anyone eating anything other than what they're supposed to eat. No chewed manes or anything.


----------

